# Show me your MKII Kingston/Nassau on vintage or Hodinkee-style leather straps!



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

While my hunt for an MKII Nassau continues on the wanted-to-buy forums, I'm looking for some inspiration with strap colours! I'm especially seeking pictures of these MKII divers on the jedly/Hodinkee vintage-style leather straps. This has to be my favourite watch+strap combo.

Example (credit goes to the great strap pioneer Fullers1845),


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently pulled the bracelet off mine and put it on a J-Straps saddle leather. Couple shots here: 


















I had this same strap on my old Wilson Vintage (now on AlphaWolf777's wrist). While not true MkII content, I include this one to give a better view of how the strap looks on a 6538 style watch. 









I have Johnny Torrez working on some ammo pouch straps for me and one is specifically intended for the Nassau. I'll share some pics of this one when it arrives.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks great! I love the look of these divers on vintage leathers.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll play with another one of mine (Time Traveller strap.)










And a couple vintage Rolexes for inspiration. (Photo credits: http://100percent-rolex.blogspot.com/)


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

My diver on leather...GMAN54


----------



## 66Cooper (Jun 20, 2008)

This one was custom made by a member of another forum. Love the look. 20/20 but I wish it was 20/16. That's the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

On W&W nubuck strap:


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

James do you remember the colour/item name of your TT strap?

I can't find the grey Hodinkee-type strap on the bottom rolex anywhere, I wonder if it is also Hodinkee/TT or something else? All of these setups look amazing!



Fullers1845 said:


> I'll play with another one of mine (Time Traveller strap.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know the model/color name of my Time Traveler since I bought it off an individual. It is a little more matte/brown than my Hodinkee, which is more reddish brown (TT on the left, Hodinkee on the right, below).



















For grey vintage-style Italian straps, check out eBay seller: "colareb81" (borrowed pic). Great prices!


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Federer said:


> James do you remember the colour/item name of your TT strap?
> 
> I can't find the grey Hodinkee-type strap on the bottom rolex anywhere, I wonder if it is also Hodinkee/TT or something else? All of these setups look amazing!


I sold James the Time Traveller strap and at the time it was called Light Tan (it's an old link and this strap is now sold out). They recently had one that looked very similar called Butterscotch, but it has since been sold. They come and go pretty quickly on that site.

You might also try Tonez Watch Straps in Italy. I'm not 100% certain, but this may be the guy who supplies Hodinkee.

Hope this helps.

Best,
Matthew


----------



## tonez (Mar 3, 2006)

m.and said:


> I sold James the Time Traveller strap and at the time it was called Light Tan (it's an old link and this strap is now sold out). They recently had one that looked very similar called Butterscotch, but it has since been sold. They come and go pretty quickly on that site.
> 
> You might also try Tonez Watch Straps in Italy. I'm not 100% certain, but this may be the guy who supplies Hodinkee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^|>

Keeping with the theme, here's my Kingston on some vintage-style leather NATO's I put together.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

paradive on a dink:


----------



## jcs214 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sold the watch to fund other purchases, but here's my former Kingston on a Hodinkee strap.


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that link, Matthew!

The Tonez straps look great - do you know if he subtracts VAT if you are outside of the EU?



m.and said:


> I sold James the Time Traveller strap and at the time it was called Light Tan (it's an old link and this strap is now sold out). They recently had one that looked very similar called Butterscotch, but it has since been sold. They come and go pretty quickly on that site.
> 
> You might also try Tonez Watch Straps in Italy. I'm not 100% certain, but this may be the guy who supplies Hodinkee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Federer (Sep 4, 2012)

Federer said:


> The Tonez straps look great - do you know if he subtracts VAT if you are outside of the EU?


Does anyone know the answer to this question? Most Europe retailers seem to subtract VAT for intercontinental customers, and his prices are VAT-included.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why don't you PM tonez and ask (see his post above)?


----------

